# Bachelor of information technology syllabus



## Maniacalgeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey guys 
I want to know is there any difference in syllabus of BACHELOR OF INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY in Australia and India?Here is the Australian oneCourse structure | Bachelor of Information Technology | Undergraduate | Courses | Charles Sturt University and here is the Indian one*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFkQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.manit.ac.in%2Fyear2010%2FScheme_Syllabus%2FBTech%2FCSE_IT%2FSchemes_Syllabus_BTech_IT.pdf&ei=YLnzU-j-JI-HuATYlYHABw&usg=AFQjCNEkZW14yaQTYUVQLFis1bk70h7-pg&sig2=nEkOM9KwX0LcyLppSI0Few&bvm=bv.73231344,d.c2E.Which one them is more software oriented and have less microprocessor and other electronic sh!t.Does Australian graduation be helpful in my hacking career?

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone???


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 22, 2014)

Depends on where you wish to start working. Every job market is based off its geography, so unless you live in Australia you are probably better off sticking with the Indian course.

And remember, _you do not get to choose_ what you study even at the level of graduation. That's a sad reality. I too, had to study chemistry and environmental studies in my First year way back when I was in college. So you don't have much leeway here.

Regarding 'Electronic Sh!t', the only topic you might find difficult would be 'Devices and Circuits' especially, Analog Devices _which isn't even there in your syllabus_ so from what I see there is nothing extra. And besides, Microprocessor is a very important subject which pulls you further down to assembly level. And no, you will not study how to manufacture them, instead you'll just learn to program (its easy, trust me)



Maniacalgeek said:


> Hey guys
> I want to know is there any difference in syllabus of BACHELOR OF INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY in Australia and India?Here is the Australian oneCourse structure | Bachelor of Information Technology | Undergraduate | Courses | Charles Sturt University and here is the Indian one.Which one them is more software oriented and have less microprocessor and other electronic sh!t.Does Australian graduation be helpful in my hacking career?



^Fixed the link for you. Others, just scroll down to Page 49


----------

